

Enough with whiteboard coding interviews - xtacy
http://blog.indextank.com/1030/interviewing-engineers-enough-with-the-whiteboard-coding/

======
suyash
"When you come to an interview with IndexTank, bring your laptop. Be ready to
sit down and create working code" - How is that much different from writing
code on the white board, maybe I missed the point.

~~~
diego
Coding on the whiteboard is something that you never do in real life (unless
you're a CS teacher, in which case you're not really making it up). It can
throw people for a loop.

Back in the 80s I couldn't write code without a copy of the programming
language manual handy. Today I can't code without an internet connection.
Asking people to code on the board requires dumbing down the questions to the
point that it introduces way too much noise; you can't wait forever while
someone tests their code.

If I tell you something like: here's the Twitter API, here's the twitter Ruby
gem. Given a Twitter user, give me the most common word in their last 100
tweets. 15 minutes, show me what you got. That tells me much more about your
abilities to _do something useful_ than reversing a linked list on the board.

~~~
sixtofour
But I do psuedo-code on paper, and that's much the same thing. I'm not saying
everyone does so, on paper or elsewhere, but it's just one way that some
people think. I would never go as far to say that no one writes code away from
a keyboard.

And if you ever are asked to code on a whiteboard ... do it in psuedo code,
and see what happens. Maybe the response will help you decide whether you want
to work there.

